
Hayden: I'd lose all respect for Russia if they haven't fully exploited Snowden - djug
http://venturebeat.com/2014/05/23/former-nsa-director-i-would-lose-all-respect-for-russian-if-they-havent-fully-exploited-snowden/
======
higherpurpose
I see Hayden hasn't given up on his "Snowden is helping the Russians,
therefore the enemy" narrative.

